# Propane injection



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone hear of propane injection on diesel vehicles...? Found a kit that I would like to try base on the stuff I have read...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have heard of it but having owned a duel fuel car before I don't want to lose the trunk space in the Cruze.
View attachment 118154


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would be mounting it underneath the vehicle with a skid plate protecting it as best as possible... I might mount the tank in the back but I wonder if I could mount one safely under the vehicle...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> I would be mounting it underneath the vehicle with a skid plate protecting it as best as possible... I might mount the tank in the back but I wonder if I could mount one safely under the vehicle...


You have a DEF tank under the trunk so no room there. If the tank was where mine was you would lose the rear seat folding access. I think this conversion would suite a pick up or four wheel drive SUV, but not a sedan.


----------

